# 7/1-4 WYNDHAM OCEAN WALK   3 BR OCEANFRONT



## shares3 (Jun 26, 2020)

This is a DELUXE 3 BEDROOM CONDO accommodating 10, with 2 king beds, 2 doubles and 2 sleeper sofas. For more information and pictures please see "Extra Holidays.com". Resort is 5 mi away from Daytona International Speedway, and 5.6 mi from Daytona Beach International Airport.

$500  There are no other taxes or fees. Paypal preferred. MUST BE 21 Y.0. TO CHECK-IN


----------



## KCLOrlando (Jun 30, 2020)

Is this still available?


----------



## Oceans8 (Jun 30, 2020)

shares3 said:


> This is a DELUXE 3 BEDROOM CONDO accommodating 10, with 2 king beds, 2 doubles and 2 sleeper sofas. For more information and pictures please see "Extra Holidays.com". Resort is 5 mi away from Daytona International Speedway, and 5.6 mi from Daytona Beach International Airport.
> 
> $500  There are no other taxes or fees. Paypal preferred. MUST BE 21 Y.0. TO CHECK-IN




Hi! Is this available? We'd like to rent it


----------



## shares3 (Jun 30, 2020)

Oceans8 said:


> Hi! Is this available? We'd like to rent it


yes it is


----------



## shares3 (Jun 30, 2020)

Oceans8 said:


> Hi! Is this available? We'd like to rent it


Yes it is


shares3 said:


> yes it is.  I am not sure how to do this on this forum.  Can you email me?


----------



## shares3 (Jun 30, 2020)

shares3 said:


> Yes it is


Please call or text me at865-335-8312


----------



## EGXA4 (Jul 1, 2020)

Available?


----------



## shares3 (Jul 1, 2020)

EGXA4 said:


> Available?


YES IT IS


----------

